# All Inclusive resorts with optional alcohol?



## shifty1981

It seems like much of the cost for all inclusive resorts is due to the free alcohol. My wife and I drink pretty minimally and also are a bit concerned about being around people who have seemingly endless amounts of alcohol at their disposal. However do like the all inclusive feeling because you pay once and don't keep swiping a card all week. Plus the activities are all inclusive. 

We're looking for a resort that has lower cost options if you opt not for free alcohol. any suggestions? traveling next two months for a week.


----------



## PStreet1

I doubt you'll find such an option.  The alcohol is a money-maker for the resort, and those who don't drink, of course, balance out those who drink heavily.  We were told by a timeshare salesman (after we'd declined to buy) who was actually being friendly and chatting as we were leaving, that the all-inclusive option makes TONS of money for the resort.  I figured if it's that good for the resort, it can't possibly be good for me.


----------



## shifty1981

thanks. I figured as much but was really hoping for one.


----------



## Passepartout

This is pretty much precisely why we choose not to go to AI resorts. While a margarita at happy hour or a glass of wine or a beer with dinner is fine, we prefer not to either be tempted by unlimited alcohol, or surrounded by those who's idea of value is to try to empty the booze locker.

We also enjoy patronizing the 'mom & pop' establishments in the communities we visit. 

If one desires a paid up-front AI experience without the booze, take a cruise. That's their model- with the exception of a couple of extremely high-end cruise lines.

Jim


----------



## shifty1981

Thanks for the reply. Any suggestions for ones in mediterranean or caribbean that have excellent snorkling excursions? we were looking at trade winds for next month but a bit concerned about hurricane season. for caribbean that is. the greece one looks nice but we're early 30's so not sure if we'll be way under the age group and enjoy ourselves. 



Passepartout said:


> This is pretty much precisely why we choose not to go to AI resorts. While a margarita at happy hour or a glass of wine or a beer with dinner is fine, we prefer not to either be tempted by unlimited alcohol, or surrounded by those who's idea of value is to try to empty the booze locker.
> 
> We also enjoy patronizing the 'mom & pop' establishments in the communities we visit.
> 
> If one desires a paid up-front AI experience without the booze, take a cruise. That's their model- with the exception of a couple of extremely high-end cruise lines.
> 
> Jim


----------



## Passepartout

I looked at a Gulet  (small, teak boat) cruise of Turkey's Turquoise Coast through an outfitter we've used, but it is no longer offered. Not knowing what your budget is, it's hard to recommend something exactly, but these things can be had. You might be a little south of the age curve on traditional cruises, but on the small, more adventurous ones, you'd find the travelers would fit pretty closely if not in chronological age, certainly in activity level.

Searching and planning is more than half the fun of travel.

Jim


----------



## shifty1981

budget is free kind of. won an rci weeks exchange plus airfare at work. tradewinds, ai, and cruises add cost of course that is not included


----------



## pedro47

Have you check The Sandal Resort ?

Costco Travel Service also may be able to help you find what you are looking for.


----------



## MichaelColey

I suspect that the costs of the booze is much less than we would imagine.  Often, it's cheap local stuff.  How much can a person drink, anyway?

I also suspect that those of us who don't drink more than make up for the "cost savings" by eating more and taking advantage of the water excursions.

If there is an all inclusive that doesn't include alcohol and is cheaper than those that do, I'm certainly interested.


----------



## PStreet1

According to the timeshare salesman who was talking to us, they make tons by offering the booze--it is cheap.  Obviously, those who don't drink or who don't drink much just increase the profit margin.  The food is cheap, too.  Food is definitely cheaper in Mexicof than in the U.S., and labor is cheap.


----------



## shifty1981

pedro47 said:


> Have you check The Sandal Resort ?
> 
> Costco Travel Service also may be able to help you find what you are looking for.



has to be available via RCI weeks account and in next couple months. Was thinking Jamaica but weather is hit or miss the next couple months. really wanted Hawaii but boss kept taking forever to book it and now looks like all the good resorts on Kauai are gone (that's the island DW wants to go to).


----------



## tschwa2

Aruba is usually good because it is south of the hurricane zone.  Even so, the chance of a hurricane disrupting your week any where in the Caribbean is minimal.


Grand Cayman is supposed to have great snorkeling.


----------



## radmoo

shifty1981 said:


> It seems like much of the cost for all inclusive resorts is due to the free alcohol. My wife and I drink pretty minimally and also are a bit concerned about being around people who have seemingly endless amounts of alcohol at their disposal. However do like the all inclusive feeling because you pay once and don't keep swiping a card all week. Plus the activities are all inclusive.
> 
> We're looking for a resort that has lower cost options if you opt not for free alcohol. any suggestions? traveling next two months for a week.



It is known as cruising


----------



## WinniWoman

shifty1981 said:


> has to be available via RCI weeks account and in next couple months. Was thinking Jamaica but weather is hit or miss the next couple months. really wanted Hawaii but boss kept taking forever to book it and now looks like all the good resorts on Kauai are gone (that's the island DW wants to go to).



Even if you get a "not so nice" resort in Kauai you might not care. We stayed many years ago at an RCI resort (Banyon Harbor)in Lihue that was essentially a converted condo complex looking over the cruise ship bay with just a pool and a tennis court. It was like being in a residential apartment. But- heck- we didn't care because it was central to everything (the island is small anyway) and we were out the whole day snorkeling and beach hopping, hiking and sightseeing, etc. We basically just slept and had breakfast in the unit. The place was clean and good enough. Been to Kauai a couple of times. Love it- my favorite!

What about the Caymans or Turks/Caicos? (I personally don't like Jamaica). St. Lucia?


----------

